# jelly bean parrot fish



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

seen in Big Als this week. look dyed to me. wierd colors!! They say they carry dyed fish because the public wants it. No backbone to the owners for sure! Same as selling those itty bitty jars for bettas.!!


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

they are dyed because the colors disappear and they turn orange... all orange i know i have 2 now had 6 gave some away....kind big...


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Big problem where we are too, another problem is that the dyes leak back into the water. :?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Stores claim they stock them or they lose sales. I say if they stock naturally colored fish like killies, guppies, and cichlids they dont need these dyed fish. True nature always outdoes our creative torture.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Well done Fish Doc. :wink:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Luckily dyed fish aren't sell where i live, never even seen one. Hope the stores won't stock them in the future either..


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Jellybean parrotfish are picking up in stores around here. I think it is the springtime thinking that get people intrested in the pastel type colors.


----------

